# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  فوری : طرح دو فوریتی تعویق دو ماهه کنکور تقدیم هیأت رئیسه مجلس شد

## saj8jad

*طرح 15 تا امضا میخواسته که 20 تا امضا جمع شده
بنابرایت ظرف 72 ساعت آینده در صحن علنی موضوع تعیین تکلیف میشه
شخصا امیدوارم تعویق رای بیاره تا بچه ها متضرر نشن*

----------


## anis79

امسال چقد حواشی کنکور زیاد بود :/

----------


## Neda98

نمیدونم به تعویق بیفته یا نه.
من خودم چون تغییر رشته ای هستم به خاطر زیست دوس دارم عقب بیفته ولی گمان نمیکنم عقب بیفته چون کنکور پروسه پیچیده ایه اینا با چندین سازمان تعامل دارن و کنکور وابسته به چندین جا هستن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

2 ماه تعویق امکان نداره اتفاق بیوفته. پروسه رتبه بندی و انتخاب رشته بیشتر از 1 ماه طول میکشه و نمیرسه به مهر ماه
وقت خودتون رو تلف نکنید

----------


## Thermite

> نمیدونم به تعویق بیفته یا نه.
> من خودم چون تغییر رشته ای هستم به خاطر زیست دوس دارم عقب بیفته ولی گمان نمیکنم عقب بیفته چون کنکور پروسه پیچیده ایه اینا با چندین سازمان تعامل دارن و کنکور وابسته به چندین جا هستن


از همه اینا هم گذشته تو این مدت بچه‌ها باید مُدام آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنن که پشتشون باد نخوره. از طرفی هم موسسه ها یا مجبورن پول اضافه بگیرن یا اینکه اضافه بر سازمان چندتا آزمون دیگه برگزار کنن که بعید میدونم دلشون بخواد ضرر کنن  :Yahoo (105): .

در کل خودم دوست ندارم تصویب شه. چون واقعا از تابستون پارسال دارم میخونم و زودتر دوست دارم کلکش رو بکنم بره پی کارش. واقعا دو ماه اضافه دیگه خیلی فرسایشی میشه.

----------


## iamAmir

احتمال این که شهاب سنگ بخوره به ایران کنکور لغو شه بیشتر از اینه که با طرح ۲ فوریته مجلس ۲ ماه عقب بیفته

----------


## fati_k

امکان تعویق هست؟  :Yahoo (21): 

حالا دو ماه که حتما نمیشه ولی در حد همون دوهفته اینا چقدر امکان داره؟  :Yahoo (21): 

تا کی معلوم میشه؟ جلسه کی برگزار میشه؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

از اون جمله آخرش که گفته من همه کار کردم فقط مونده یاری بقیه مشخص هیج اتفاقی نمیفت.............خیلی خیلی بعیده تعویق دوماه حداکثر یک ماه

----------


## beauty

اگه کنکور به تعویق بیفته تکلیف وضعیت نظام وظیفه داوطلبای پسر پشت کنکوری چی میشه

----------


## Sinakh1997

اصلا احتمال به تعویق افتادن نیست به چند دلیل
1- یک ماه بررسی کنکور طول میکشه
2- یک ماه روند انتخاب رشته طول میکشه
3-خیلی از برنامه ریزی های مربوط به کنکور عملا نابود میشه
4-مثل کنکور ارشد اول اردیبهشت نیست که بتونن بندازن عقب چون کنکور سراسری درست تو آخرین زمانیه که میتونست باشه پس عملا به عقب افتادنش غیرممکنه
5 - اینکار اگرم بشه باعث بهم برخوردن برنامه ورودی دانشگاه ها میشه و دانشگاه ها اینو قبول نمیکنن

----------


## METTIX

من میگم همش شوآفه 
اینستای همین جناب خادمی رو چک کردم تو قسمت کامنتا چن تا آیدی فیک دیدم ک نوشته بود نماینده شایسته واسه دور بعدی خودتی و  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): بعضی ها هم #روایت_خدمت زدن واسش :Yahoo (76): قشنگ :Yahoo (76):  معلومه اومده یه حرکتی بزنه واسه انتخابات اسفند ماه 
تازه یکی نوشته بود من از شمال میام حوزه انتخابی بهت رای میدم :Yahoo (23): 
بعدم اصلا خود نفس 2 ماه انداختن عقب کنکور معلومه که طرح رای نمیاره  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): حاجی مگه جنگه ؟؟ ینی 14 شهریور باید کنکور بدیم؟؟ چی؟؟؟ دانشگاه ها چی میشه ؟ وضعیت نظام وظیفه پسرا ؟؟ سازمان سنجش واسه دو هفته عقب انداختن کنکور گفت نمیشه و اگه زیاد فشار بیارین کنکور برگزار نمیکنیم بعد بیاد دو ماه بندازه عقب؟؟؟

----------


## reza333

> من میگم همش شوآفه 
> اینستای همین جناب خادمی رو چک کردم تو قسمت کامنتا چن تا آیدی فیک دیدم ک نوشته بود نماینده شایسته واسه دور بعدی خودتی و بعضی ها هم #روایت_خدمت زدن واسشقشنگ معلومه اومده یه حرکتی بزنه واسه انتخابات اسفند ماه 
> تازه یکی نوشته بود من از شمال میام حوزه انتخابی بهت رای میدم
> بعدم اصلا خود نفس 2 ماه انداختن عقب کنکور معلومه که طرح رای نمیاره حاجی مگه جنگه ؟؟ ینی 14 شهریور باید کنکور بدیم؟؟ چی؟؟؟ دانشگاه ها چی میشه ؟ وضعیت نظام وظیفه پسرا ؟؟ سازمان سنجش واسه دو هفته عقب انداختن کنکور گفت نمیشه و اگه زیاد فشار بیارین کنکور برگزار نمیکنیم بعد بیاد دو ماه بندازه عقب؟؟؟


اینا به مرگ گرفتن که به تب راضی بشه.
کاملا اگاهانه و هدفمند میگن دو ماه (خودشونم میدونن حتی ۱ ماه هم غیر ممکنه)  ، تا سنجش اخرش با دو هفته موافقت کنه که میکنه.

----------


## Sinakh1997

> من میگم همش شوآفه 
> اینستای همین جناب خادمی رو چک کردم تو قسمت کامنتا چن تا آیدی فیک دیدم ک نوشته بود نماینده شایسته واسه دور بعدی خودتی و بعضی ها هم #روایت_خدمت زدن واسشقشنگ معلومه اومده یه حرکتی بزنه واسه انتخابات اسفند ماه 
> تازه یکی نوشته بود من از شمال میام حوزه انتخابی بهت رای میدم
> بعدم اصلا خود نفس 2 ماه انداختن عقب کنکور معلومه که طرح رای نمیاره حاجی مگه جنگه ؟؟ ینی 14 شهریور باید کنکور بدیم؟؟ چی؟؟؟ دانشگاه ها چی میشه ؟ وضعیت نظام وظیفه پسرا ؟؟ سازمان سنجش واسه دو هفته عقب انداختن کنکور گفت نمیشه و اگه زیاد فشار بیارین کنکور برگزار نمیکنیم بعد بیاد دو ماه بندازه عقب؟؟؟


دقیقا درسته دوست عزیز 
این نماینده بخاطر توهین به یکی از مردم ایذه که حوزه انتخابیشون هست کارش برای دوباره رای آوردن سخته بخاطر همینا داره گندکاریاشو ماس مالی میکنه

----------


## METTIX

> اینا به مرگ گرفتن که به تب راضی بشه.
> کاملا اگاهانه و هدفمند میگن دو ماه (خودشونم میدونن حتی ۱ ماه هم غیر ممکنه)  ، تا سنجش اخرش با دو هفته موافقت کنه که میکنه.


من خودم از خدامه که کنکور به تعویق بیفته که به سیل زده ها سهمیه ندن (که اگه سهمیه بدن کار ما بی سهمیه ای ها دو سه برابر سخت تر میشه چون یکی دو استان نیست که درگیر سیل بوده ) ولی دیگه ضایع هس که تعویق دوماهه کنکور محال اندر محاله کنکور ارشد که یکماه بعد سیل قرار بود برگزار بشه 7 هفته تعویق خورد بعد کنکور سراسری که 4 ماه بعد سیل بوده رو بیان 8 هفته بندازن عقب؟

----------


## ~Maral~

دوماه:/
غیر ممکنه

----------


## opera77

منم فکر میکنم نهایتا دوهفته عقب بیوفته

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

همش اوسکول کردن انقدر مملکت مشکل داره نماینده ها به شخمشونم نیس حالا دیدن کنکوری ها تعدادشون زیاده انتخاباتم که نزدیک اول با تاثیر معدل حالاهم تعویق کنکور لطفا ساده نباشیم.................ماشین تو همین دوماه قیمتا دوبرابر شد کسی صداش درنیومد و هزارتا جیز دیگه که هرروز گرون میشه حالا جی شد یهو اعتراض میکنن............40ساله همینجوری مردمو خر کردن

----------


## METTIX

> منم فکر میکنم نهایتا دوهفته عقب بیوفته


تو بگو یه هفته تاخیر بندازن ولی سهمیه به سیل زده ها ندن که ما بدون سهمیه ای ها بد بخت نشیم

----------


## soheil_

با سلام،
برین این فیلمو ببینین: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Wq4rPf3AK4



این آقای نماینده،همه‌ی این شوآف‌ها رو واسه رای جمع کردن دوباره انجام میده
چون چهره‌ش بدجور خراب شده،
تو اینترنت سخنان گهربارش هست میتونین برین بخونین
خلاصه اینکه:
برو از خانه خادم(!) به در و نان مطلب / کاین سیه کاسه در آخر بکُشد مهمان را

☻

----------


## shayandrama

توی متنی که واسه هیات رئیسه ارسال شده نوشته ۲ ماه خب وقتی بره مجلس رای مثبت به اندازه بیاره تصویب میشه که ۲ ماه عقب بیفته اونا هم باید قانون رو دقیق اجرا کنند نمیدونم چجوریه که هر کی واسه خودش یه پیش بینی می کنه یکی میگه نهایتا دو هفته یکی میگه یک هفته اگه هم رای نیاره که هیچ

----------


## saj8jad

از حق نگذریم یه جور شوآف و پروپاگاندای سیاسی ـ تبلیغاتی هم هستش
این یکی تو توییترش میگه من هر کاری از دستم بر اومد برای شما جوانه های ایران زمین (!) انجام دادم ایشالا بقیه هم کمک کنن!
اون یکی تو اینستاش میگه من تو کمیسیون هر کاری از دستم بر اومد برا شما پسرا و دخترای آینده ساز ایران (!) انجام دادم ولی پدر سوخته ها دیگران مخالفت کردن! از من راضی باشین!
خب مشخص دیگه این نوع رفتارشون، چند ماه دیگه انتخابات مجلس هستش، رای نیاز دارن میفهمید، رای!
فلذا از الان زدن تو کار اسکولازیسیون و خرمالیزیشن کردن ملت شدیدا دلاور!

----------


## alikhan2000

خدا خودش به ما رحم کنه.

----------


## alk1370

> 2 ماه تعویق امکان نداره اتفاق بیوفته. پروسه رتبه بندی و انتخاب رشته بیشتر از 1 ماه طول میکشه و نمیرسه به مهر ماه
> وقت خودتون رو تلف نکنید


سالهای قبل هم نتایج نهایی اکثرا 26 27شهریور اعلام میشد و میخورد به تعطیلات و تا دانشگاه ها ثبت ناماشون شروع میشد و تموم میشد عملا کلاسا از نیمه مهر شروع میشد.پس از این نظر که بعیده با این طرحه مخالفتی بشه.ضمن اینکه اینا همش فیلم هست! و گر نه سنجش سر 10 روز میتونه همه کارنامه های اولیه رو بده با امکانات و تجهیزاتی که دارن.یه هفته هم مهلت انتخاب رشته 10 روز بعد هم نتایج نهایی.تو نتایج نهایی تازه کارش راحت تر هم هست چون خیلی ها رتبه های نجومی میارن و اصلا انتخاب رشته نمیکنند و تعداد کمتر میشه. ولی عمدا کشش میدن که ملت فکر کنند در روند تصحیح کارنامه ها هیچ اشتباه و تقلبی نمیشه.حتی اول شهریور هم کنکور رو برگزار کنند اخر شهریور همه اش مشخص میشه هفته اول مهر هم ثبت نام دانشگاهه ا هفته دوم هم شروع کلاسا

----------


## mwmad

خدایا بسه دیگه خسته شدیم 
جرا تموم نمیشهههه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aghay_halo

خدا کنه امسال اصلا کنکور برگزار بشه با این همه حواشی و مصیبت

----------


## _Scorpion_

باشه ...شما همه چیو میدونین اصلا .....

ولی سنجش بخواد میتونه تو 20 روز  هم نتیجه اولیه هم جواب انتخاب رشته هارو بده ....

باشه اصلا به سیل زده ها سهمیه بدن بهتره ...

فقط بعد نتایج نیاین اینجا جز ناله کنین ...

----------


## Aghay_halo

> باشه ...شما همه چیو میدونین اصلا .....
> 
> ولی سنجش بخواد میتونه تو 20 روز  هم نتیجه اولیه هم جواب انتخاب رشته هارو بده ....
> 
> باشه اصلا به سیل زده ها سهمیه بدن بهتره ...
> 
> فقط بعد نتایج نیاین اینجا جز ناله کنین ...


سهمیه خوب نیست تعویق بهتره چون دوحالت داره میخونن و نتیجه میگیرن یا نمیخونن و نمیگیرن ولی سهمیه از قبل تعیین میشه یعنی اون قبول میشه و ما نمیشیم .

----------


## Navid79

مشکل ما اینه که فقط جلو پامونو میبینیم فقط خودمونو میبینیم اینکه تعویق بیشتر به نفع کیه چند بار گفتم اما شما دقت نمیکنین که سنجش همینجور که کنکور عادی برگزار میکنه اینهمه گند کاری توشه چه برسه به ۳ ماه تکلیف ورودی مهر چی میشه؟تکلیف پشت کنکوریا؟تکلیف نظام وظیفه؟جواب هر کدوم سرنوشت خیلیاست که واسه چند ماه درس خوندن به اسم سیل زده ها بیفته عقب

----------


## reza333

> توی متنی که واسه هیات رئیسه ارسال شده نوشته ۲ ماه خب وقتی بره مجلس رای مثبت به اندازه بیاره تصویب میشه که ۲ ماه عقب بیفته اونا هم باید قانون رو دقیق اجرا کنند نمیدونم چجوریه که هر کی واسه خودش یه پیش بینی می کنه یکی میگه نهایتا دو هفته یکی میگه یک هفته اگه هم رای نیاره که هیچ


طرح میره برای بررسی تو کمیسیون اموزش و دوباره دستکاری میشه ، و میشه نهایتا دو هفته. مگر اینکه بگن ورودی یای جدید ، از ابان بیان دانشگاه یا هم کلا نیمسال اول نداشته باشیم تا دو ماه تعویق رای بیاره.

----------


## _Scorpion_

منم موافق هر کاری هستم جز سهمیه دادن ...ولی بعضی دوستان انگار خوششون میاد قبول شدنشون چن برابر سخت بشه ....

پاشده میگه زود تموم شه بره ....من تابستونمو میخوام ....انگار تو تابستون قراره بره اوهایو موج سواری کنه ....درحالی که از استرس قرار نیس هیچ کاری کنه ....امیدوارم به تعویق بیفته

----------


## Aghay_halo

> منم موافق هر کاری هستم جز سهمیه دادن ...ولی بعضی دوستان انگار خوششون میاد قبول شدنشون چن برابر سخت بشه ....
> 
> پاشده میگه زود تموم شه بره ....من تابستونمو میخوام ....انگار تو تابستون قراره بره اوهایو موج سواری کنه ....درحالی که از استرس قرار نیس هیچ کاری کنه ....امیدوارم به تعویق بیفته


واقعا  گل گفتی تابستون باید بره صف شکر  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## bbehzad

اول اینکه طرح دوفوریتیه یعنی یا رای میاره یا نمیاره پس نیاز به بررسی کمیسیون اموزش نیست.رای بیاره قانون شه میتونن 2ماه عقب بندازن و دانشگاهها از بهمن شروع شه گرچه سنجش بخواد تو یه ماه میتونه جوابو بده و انتخاب رشته هم بزاره.ولی در هرصورت احتمالا بیفته 15مرداد.ولی خیلی بهتر از سهمیه دادنه.اینطوری همه سهمیه دار میشن و اونایی که سهمیه ندارن ظلمه بهشون.عادلانه اینه 1ماه عقب بیفته نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب.احتمال اخرم اینه میفته 28تیر که قطعا اگه یه ماه نیفته عقب دوهفته میفته.پس شما دوهفته رو قطعی بدونید.

----------


## Aghay_halo

> اول اینکه طرح دوفوریتیه یعنی یا رای میاره یا نمیاره پس نیاز به بررسی کمیسیون اموزش نیست.رای بیاره قانون شه میتونن 21ماه عقب بندازن و دانشگاهها از بهمن شروع شه گرچه سنجش بخواد تو یه ماه میتونه جوابو بده و انتخاب رشته هم بزاره.ولی در هرصورت احتمالا بیفته 15مرداد.ولی خیلی بهتر از سهمیه دادنه.اینطوری همه سهمیه دار میشن و اونایی که سهمیه ندارن ظلمه بهشون.عادلانه اینه 1ماه عقب بیفته نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب.احتما اخرم اینه میفته 28تیر که قطعا اگه یه ماه نیفته عقب دوهفته میفته.پس شما دوهفته رو قطعی بدونید.


حرف حق..................

----------


## reza333

> اول اینکه طرح دوفوریتیه یعنی یا رای میاره یا نمیاره پس نیاز به بررسی کمیسیون اموزش نیست.رای بیاره قانون شه میتونن 21ماه عقب بندازن و دانشگاهها از بهمن شروع شه گرچه سنجش بخواد تو یه ماه میتونه جوابو بده و انتخاب رشته هم بزاره.ولی در هرصورت احتمالا بیفته 15مرداد.ولی خیلی بهتر از سهمیه دادنه.اینطوری همه سهمیه دار میشن و اونایی که سهمیه ندارن ظلمه بهشون.عادلانه اینه 1ماه عقب بیفته نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب.احتما اخرم اینه میفته 28تیر که قطعا اگه یه ماه نیفته عقب دوهفته میفته.پس شما دوهفته رو قطعی بدونید.


حرف شما در مورد دو فوریت طرح درسته  ، ولی در مورد ظلم شدن یا نشدن غلط. چون دو ماه که وقت میدن دارن به همه وقت میدن ، یعنی اون اقا یا خانومی که مشکل خاصی نداشته و میتونسته بخونه و نخونده با این اقا یا خانومی که به خاطر سیل چند هفته ای فرصت از دستش رفته ، دارن یکی حساب میشن که این اگر به نوعی ظلم نیست ، عدالتم نیست. در اصل ، این دو ماه تعویق بیشتر از این که به نفع سیل زده ها باشه ، به نفع اونایی که مثلا از عید شروع کردن.
ضمنا بنده کنکوری ۹۹ هستم و از مناطق غیر سیل زده ،  هیچ نفعی از  سهمیه دادن یا ندادن یا تعویق کم و زیاد کنکور ۹۸ نمیبرم.
ولی چیزی که احتمالش زیاده ، ممکنه هم عقب بندازن و هم سهمیه بدن‌. این از همه احتمالش بیشتره. ۹۹ درصد سهمیه هم خواهند داشت چون تعویق کنکور دردی از اینا دوا نمیکنه

----------


## bbehzad

> حرف شما در مورد دو فوریت طرح درسته  ، ولی در مورد ظلم شدن یا نشدن غلط. چون دو ماه که وقت میدن دارن به همه وقت میدن ، یعنی اون اقا یا خانومی که مشکل خاصی نداشته و میتونسته بخونه و نخونده با این اقا یا خانومی که به خاطر سیل چند هفته ای فرصت از دستش رفته ، دارن یکی حساب میشن که این اگر به نوعی ظلم نیست ، عدالتم نیست. در اصل ، این دو ماه تعویق بیشتر از این که به نفع سیل زده ها باشه ، به نفع اونایی که مثلا از عید شروع کردن.
> ضمنا بنده کنکوری ۹۹ هستم و از مناطق غیر سیل زده ،  هیچ نفعی از  سهمیه دادن یا ندادن یا تعویق کم و زیاد کنکور ۹۸ نمیبرم.


nvivw,vj ]hvi hd kdsj.hدر هرصورت چاره ای نیست.باز واسه سیل زده ها هم فرصتی میشه بخونن.بدبختا 1ماه اسیر شدن.

----------


## aretmis

درک نمیکنم دعوا کردنتون چه فایده ای داره!
مگه کسی به حرفِ ما تصمیم میگیره؟!
خودشون هر کاری دوست داشته باشن میکنن و ما فقط باید قبول کنیم 
تنها کاری که بر میومد همین پیشنهاد تعویق دادن بود با امضا کردن اون درخواست نامه بود دیگه بقیه اش هر اتفاقی (چه سهمیه چه تعویق )چیزی از ما بر نمیاد

----------


## bbehzad

> درک نمیکنم دعوا کردنتون چه فایده ای داره!
> مگه کسی به حرفِ ما تصمیم میگیره؟!
> خودشون هر کاری دوست داشته باشن میکنن و ما فقط باید قبول کنیم 
> تنها کاری که بر میومد همین پیشنهاد تعویق دادن بود با امضا کردن اون درخواست نامه بود دیگه بقیه اش هر اتفاقی (چه سهمیه چه تعویق )چیزی از ما بر نمیاد


ظاهرا برای رای جمع کردنم شده دارن به حرفتون گوش میدن

----------


## Aghay_halo

> درک نمیکنم دعوا کردنتون چه فایده ای داره!
> مگه کسی به حرفِ ما تصمیم میگیره؟!
> خودشون هر کاری دوست داشته باشن میکنن و ما فقط باید قبول کنیم 
> تنها کاری که بر میومد همین پیشنهاد تعویق دادن بود با امضا کردن اون درخواست نامه بود دیگه بقیه اش هر اتفاقی (چه سهمیه چه تعویق )چیزی از ما بر نمیاد


حسادت هست دیگه یه عده میگن فقط خودشون موفق بشن حالا اگه جای سیل زده ها بودن ...................

----------


## _Scorpion_

من نه فکر سیل زده هام نه فکر کس دیگه ....

من بفکر زندگی به ** رفته خودمم ....

سهمیه ندن ..هر کاری میخوان بکنن ...

----------


## METTIX

خداییش با اینکه چشمم آب نمیخوره این هدایت خادمی از رو دلسوزی این طرح رو جمع آوری کرده باشه  ولی خب کنکور به تعویق بیفته خیلی بهتره تا اینکه به زلزله زده ها سهمیه بدن و بی سهمیه ها برای قبولی به گاج عظمی بریم

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_امروز تو کتابخونه یکی از بچه هامون نماینده ارومیه  شهرکرد مشهدو زنگ زدن هرستاشون گفتن بعیده یه همچین اتفاقی بفته یکیشونم گفت مشکل داره ققضیه نمیتونن ورودی و ثبت نام دانشگاه به مشکل میخوره دارن صحبت میکنن ببینن چی میشه ولی احتمالش کمه_

----------


## Aghay_halo

> خداییش با اینکه چشمم آب نمیخوره این هدایت خادمی از رو دلسوزی این طرح رو جمع آوری کرده باشه  ولی خب کنکور به تعویق بیفته خیلی بهتره تا اینکه به زلزله زده ها سهمیه بدن و بی سهمیه ها برای قبولی به گاج عظمی بریم


هیچ کس دلسوز کسی نیست ولی خب نماینده هستن دیگه چه اشکالی داره یه حرکت +بزنه

----------


## Thermite

> پاشده میگه زود تموم شه بره ....من تابستونمو میخوام ....انگار تو تابستون قراره بره اوهایو موج سواری کنه ....درحالی که از استرس قرار نیس هیچ کاری کنه ....امیدوارم به تعویق بیفته


Heh
منو میگی؟ میگن کافر همه رو به کیش خود پندارد همینه ها.  :Yahoo (20):  هیچ استرسی ندارم همین فردا هم بگن بیا کنکور بده میرم نتیجه قابل قبول هم میگیرم. :Yahoo (1): 
حالا باز خوبه شما صداقت داری میای میگی به فکر سیل زده ها نیستی و به فکر خودتی. طرف یه جور اینجا سیل زده‌ها رو پیرهن عثمان کرده و فاز انسان‌دوستانه برداشته هرکی ندونه فکر میکنه الان داره توی دو متر آب لایروبی می‌کنه!
شرط می‌بندم تو دلش هم داره دعا میکنه چهارتا زلزله هم خدایی نکرده بیاد دو ماه اضافه‌تر هم بیفته عقب!

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

خداوکیلی من دیگه حال و حوصله درس ندارم،عقب بیفته دهنم سرویس میشه

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

بخدا کنکورو بدم توی سطح شهر یه دور پلیسیایی بزنم :d  :Yahoo (21): 
استرس چیه بابا
هیچ 97 هم استرس نداشتم

----------


## _Scorpion_

> Heh
> منو میگی؟ میگن کافر همه رو به کیش خود پندارد همینه ها.  هیچ استرسی ندارم همین فردا هم بگن بیا کنکور بده میرم نتیجه قابل قبول هم میگیرم.
> حالا باز خوبه شما صداقت داری میای میگی به فکر سیل زده ها نیستی و به فکر خودتی. طرف یه جور اینجا سیل زده‌ها رو پیرهن عثمان کرده و فاز انسان‌دوستانه برداشته هرکی ندونه فکر میکنه الان داره توی دو متر آب لایروبی می‌کنه!
> شرط می‌بندم تو دلش هم داره دعا میکنه چهارتا زلزله هم خدایی نکرده بیاد دو ماه اضافه‌تر هم بیفته عقب!



منظور من همه اونایی هستن که مخالفن که عقب بیوفته ...
برو پست منو باد دقت بخون ...
گفتم استرس بعد کنکور ..ینی تا زمانی که نتیجه بیاد همه تقریبا استرس دارن ... اصلا گیرم همشو 100 زده باشی بازم بعد کنکور یه وسواس عجیبی بیاد سراغ ادم که نکنه گزینه هارو اشتباه وارد کردم ...
من فقط میخوام سهمیه ندن ....فقطو فقط خواستم اینه .....

----------


## aretmis

> ظاهرا برای رای جمع کردنم شده دارن به حرفتون گوش میدن



درک نمیکنم واقعا!
شما میگی رای جمع کردن  :Yahoo (21):   اون همه آدم رای دادن به روحانی که به این وضعیت انداختنمون بعدم همه چیو انداختن تقصیر سلبریتی ها  :Yahoo (21):  خوب اون همه آدم ینی حرف یه مشت بازیگر رو گوش دادن خودشون عقل نداشتن؟
اینارو بیخیال...این طرح هم من به شخصه هیچ ربطی به رای دادن یا ندادن به نماینده شهرمون نمیدونم 
بقیه اگه میخوان الکی الکی رای بدنن خود دانن! خودشون و اینده گندِ مملکت

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> درک نمیکنم واقعا!
> شما میگی رای جمع کردن   اون همه آدم رای دادن به روحانی که به این وضعیت انداختنمون بعدم همه چیو انداختن تقصیر سلبریتی ها  خوب اون همه آدم ینی حرف یه مشت بازیگر رو گوش دادن خودشون عقل نداشتن؟
> اینارو بیخیال...این طرح هم من به شخصه هیچ ربطی به رای دادن یا ندادن به نماینده شهرمون نمیدونم 
> بقیه اگه میخوان الکی الکی رای بدنن خود دانن! خودشون و اینده گندِ مملکت


شما درجریان نیستی یه عده با یه وعده شام میرن رای میدن خبر نداری

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط BoskabadiHamed


شما درجریان نیستی یه عده با یه وعده شام میرن رای میدن خبر نداری


اره یادمه رییسی موقع انتخابات چدر به مناطق محروم شام داد فیلماشم موجوده از اون بدتر یه عده میرن واسه رای تتلو میارن کل ارماناشونو میدن به باد_

----------


## Aghay_halo

> بخدا کنکورو بدم توی سطح شهر یه دور پلیسیایی بزنم :d 
> استرس چیه بابا
> هیچ 97 هم استرس نداشتم


نکشیمون مایکل شوماخر بعد کنکور یا تو صف شکری یا گوشت و...  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## A.H.M

> _
> اره یادمه رییسی موقع انتخابات چدر به مناطق محروم شام داد فیلماشم موجوده از اون بدتر یه عده میرن واسه رای تتلو میارن کل ارماناشونو میدن به باد_


اصلاح طلب اصولگرا دیگه تمومه ماجرا :Yahoo (31):

----------


## reza333

> *طرح 15 تا امضا میخواسته که 20 تا امضا جمع شده
> بنابرایت ظرف 72 ساعت آینده در صحن علنی موضوع تعیین تکلیف میشه
> شخصا امیدوارم تعویق رای بیاره تا بچه ها متضرر نشن*


اقا سجاد ، خبر داری این طرح کی فوریتش رای گیری میشه؟؟ چون اول باید بره صحن فوریتش تصویب بشه ، بعد که فوریتش تصویب شد ، یک یا دو روز بعد در مورد مفادش رای گیری بشه.

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا سجاد ، خبر داری این طرح کی فوریتش رای گیری میشه؟؟ چون اول باید بره صحن فوریتش تصویب بشه ، بعد که فوریتش تصویب شد ، یک یا دو روز بعد در مورد مفادش رای گیری بشه.


سلام عزیز
والا من زیاد اطلاع ندارم چطوریه و کی تو دستور کار قرار میگیره برای بررسی شدن
فقط اینو بگم که جناب امرایی گفتن ظرف 72 ساعت آینده باید دو فوریتش تو صحن علنی رای گیری بشه
احتمالا تو دو سه روز آینده خبر میدن، دستور جلسات مجلس رو پیگیری کنین مشخص میشه به چه صورت هست

----------


## shayandrama

> طرح میره برای بررسی تو کمیسیون اموزش و دوباره دستکاری میشه ، و میشه نهایتا دو هفته. مگر اینکه بگن ورودی یای جدید ، از ابان بیان دانشگاه یا هم کلا نیمسال اول نداشته باشیم تا دو ماه تعویق رای بیاره.


حالا درسته مملکت این قدر بی در و پیکره ولی دیگه اینجوری نیست که شما میگی همه چیز اونجا حساب شده اس اون چیزی که توی دستور کارشون قرار میگیره میره برای رای گیری اگه هم بخوان اونجا دستکاریش کنن قطعا اونایی که متوجه این کار میشن بهشون هشدار میدن.

----------


## f.a.l

بابا بشینید درس بخونید

----------


## dr.mostafa77

حالا بگید هعی تعویق سنجش همچین ازتون انتقامی بگیره طراح سوال باس دوماه بیشتر قرنطینه بمونه یه سوالاتی بده 5 درصدم نتونید بزنید

----------


## Aghay_halo

> حالا بگید هعی تعویق سنجش همچین ازتون انتقامی بگیره طراح سوال باس دوماه بیشتر قرنطینه بمونه یه سوالاتی بده 5 درصدم نتونید بزنید


شما که دکتر هستی دیگه نگرانی نداری که ما بدبختیم

----------


## fati_k

> حالا بگید هعی تعویق سنجش همچین ازتون انتقامی بگیره طراح سوال باس دوماه بیشتر قرنطینه بمونه یه سوالاتی بده 5 درصدم نتونید بزنید


احتمالا سپاه و یگان ویژه هم چون بیشتر محافظت میکنن از سوالا روز کنکور حمله نظامی کنند به حوزه ها امتحانی   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fati_k

و انتقام سختی از بچه ها بگیرند .مثلا روز کنکور هزاران کنکوری که به حق درخواست تعویق دادن خصوصا تو مناطق سیل زده به درک واصل کنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aretmis

> _
> اره یادمه رییسی موقع انتخابات چدر به مناطق محروم شام داد فیلماشم موجوده از اون بدتر یه عده میرن واسه رای تتلو میارن کل ارماناشونو میدن به باد_



حالا شام دادن به مناطق محروم برای گرفتن رای کار خوبیه به نظرم  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی خب حالا که رییسی رای نیاورده! 
تتلو؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

دوستان واقعا بعیده عقب بیفته. من خودمم دوس دارم عقب بیفته! به نفعتون شاید باشه، ولی واقعا بعیده. ترجیحا درگیر حواشیش نشین.

----------


## Aghay_halo

> دوستان واقعا بعیده عقب بیفته. من خودمم دوس دارم عقب بیفته! به نفعتون شاید باشه، ولی واقعا بعیده. ترجیحا درگیر حواشیش نشین.


برا شما چه فرقی داره که میگی بعیده عقب بیفته. این همه نماینده که الکی نمیان طرح دو فوریتی به مجلس بدن دیگه

----------


## WickedSick

> برا شما چه فرقی داره که میگی بعیده عقب بیفته. این همه نماینده که الکی نمیان طرح دو فوریتی به مجلس بدن دیگه


اصلا خوندی چی نوشتم؟ :Yahoo (21): 
کور که نیستی برادر.

----------


## Aghay_halo

> اصلا خوندی چی نوشتم؟
> کور که نیستی برادر.


دوست عزیز اولا توهین نکن کور هم خودتی که این همه نامه و طرح رو نمیبینی  دوما کدوم حاشیه دوما همه دیگه تا الان خوندن و درس ها رو جمع کردن یه خبر نگاه کردن که حاشیه نیست سوما سرت تو کار خودت باشه وسلام تایه تاپیکی میزنن زرتی میای میگی حاشیه

----------


## Aghay_halo

هر چی هیچی نمیگیم طرف میاد توهین هم میکنه

----------


## WickedSick

> دوست عزیز اولا توهین نکن کور هم خودتی که این همه نامه و طرح رو نمیبینی  دوما کدوم حاشیه دوما همه دیگه تا الان خوندن و درس ها رو جمع کردن یه خبر نگاه کردن که حاشیه نیست سوما سرت تو کار خودت باشه وسلام تایه تاپیکی میزنن زرتی میای میگی حاشیه


اوکی تو راس میگی :Yahoo (4): 
گود لاک با کنکورت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aghay_halo

> اوکی تو راس میگی
> گود لاک با کنکورت


کنکور ما به تو ربطی نداره کنکورتو دادی دیگه برو سر درس و دانشگات هر کی ندونه فقط تو تو کنکور قبول شدی اینقدر خودتو میگیری

----------


## mohammad1397

اینکه کمیسیون اموزش حتی یه وقت مستقل برای بررسی موضوع اختصاص نمیده نشون میده موقع اعتراضای  تعویق ارشد بین سازمان پدرسوخته سنجش  :Yahoo (106): و کمیسیون اموزش توافق شده که فقط ارشد به تعویق بندازن

----------


## WickedSick

> کنکور ما به تو ربطی نداره کنکورتو دادی دیگه برو سر درس و دانشگات هر کی ندونه فقط تو تو کنکور قبول شدی اینقدر خودتو میگیری


واهههااای :Yahoo (4): 
جه جذاب حرف میزنی :Yahoo (65): 
حرف بزن برادر خیلی خوب حرف میزنی :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Aghay_halo

> واهههااای
> جه جذاب حرف میزنی
> حرف بزن برادر خیلی خوب حرف میزنی


هر هر هر خندیدیم برو خدا جای دیگه روزیتو بده افتادی به جون تاپیکای انجمن هی زر میزنی حوصلتو ندارم نقل نگیر

----------


## WickedSick

> هر هر هر خندیدیم برو خدا جای دیگه روزیتو بده افتادی به جون تاپیکای انجمن هی زر میزنی حوصلتو ندارم نقل نگیر


بازم بگو :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65): 
لاناتی ژذااااب*____*

----------


## aretmis

بس کنید دیگه
انگار بچه ان 
از سنتون خجالت بکشین  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aghay_halo

> بازم بگو
> لاناتی ژذااااب*____*


برو تو قفست مگه نگفتم نقل نگیر.

----------


## aretmis

دیگه لطفا تایپکی درباره تعویق نزنید  :Yahoo (117): 
هر وقت سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه داد اطلاع رسانی کنید  :Yahoo (21):  
اینجوری درگیری و ناراحتی هم پیش نمیاد هممونم راحتیم 
مرسی!

----------


## WickedSick

> برو تو قفست مگه نگفتم نقل نگیر.


قفس دوس؟
اوکی نقل نمیگیرم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aghay_halo

> قفس دوس؟
> اوکی نقل نمیگیرم


قفس دوس داری.... قفسم برات میگیرم نقل نگیر

----------


## MmBm

عایا کسی نیست ک ب سوال من جواب بده؟ :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## bbehzad

> درک نمیکنم واقعا!
> شما میگی رای جمع کردن   اون همه آدم رای دادن به روحانی که به این وضعیت انداختنمون بعدم همه چیو انداختن تقصیر سلبریتی ها  خوب اون همه آدم ینی حرف یه مشت بازیگر رو گوش دادن خودشون عقل نداشتن؟
> اینارو بیخیال...این طرح هم من به شخصه هیچ ربطی به رای دادن یا ندادن به نماینده شهرمون نمیدونم 
> بقیه اگه میخوان الکی الکی رای بدنن خود دانن! خودشون و اینده گندِ مملکت


مثلا رییسی با تتلو رفیق شد. :Yahoo (20):

----------


## aretmis

> مثلا رییسی با تتلو رفیق شد.


تتلو که از کشور اخراج شده فک کنم  :Yahoo (21): 
رییسی؟با یه ادمی که سر تا پاش حتی کله اش تتوعه؟جدی؟  :Yahoo (117): 
به کجا چنین شتابان

----------


## naazanin

خب اگه تعویق رای نیاره قراره سهمیه بدن؟
یکی گفته بود خواسته ی بچه های مناطق سیل زده تعویق نیست! کسایی که میگن به تعویق بیفته از بچه های مناطق سیل زده نیستن!
خب مشخصه که نیستن! بچه های مناطق سیل زده طبیعتا سهمیه میخوان  :Yahoo (117): 
کاش با اعصاب جماعتِ بی اعصاب کنکوری اینطوری بازی نکنن !

----------


## اشکان۱۹۹۸

حتی اگه احتمال داشته باشه که رای بیاره ما باید جوری بخونیم که انگار همون ۱۴تیره که متضرر نشیم

----------


## tamanaviki

خدا لعنت شون کنه ک اینقد دارن ب ماها ظلم میکنن ایشالا ک ب عزای عزیزشون بشینن ک اینقد آدمای بی درکین

----------


## gloria1370

مقصر همه این مسائل بطحایی ه هم تاثیرمعدل که اونجوری اذیت کرد و هم اینکه اسم سهمیه دادن رو اورد.....

----------


## A.H.M

به گزارش مشرق، حسینعلی حاجی دلیگانی نماینده مردم شاهین شهر در مجلس شورای اسلامی در اخطاری با استناد به ماده ۱۶۱ آیین نامه داخلی گفت: طرح دوفوریتی برای تعویق کنکور مطرح و در افکار عمومی توقف ایجاد کرده، براساس زمانبندی موجود اگر نتوانیم این انتظار را برآورده کنیم، مشکلاتی برای جوانان ایجاد میشود.

وی با بیان اینکه خواسته جوانان مناطق سیل زده برای تعویق کنکور منطقی است، زیرا چند ماه نتوانستند درس بخوانند، از سوی دیگر طرح دوفوریتی برای مطرح شدن در صحن علنی *به یک ماه زمان* نیاز دارد، ادامه داد: کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس نحوه جبران وقفه در تحصیل جوانان استان های سیل زده را با حضور نمایندگان استان ها و نمایندگان دولت در نشست مشترکی تعیین کند، زیرا بلاتکلیفی آنها مشکلاتی را ایجاد می کند.

*علی مطهری نایب رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی* در پاسخ به این تذکر گفت: اینکه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس با وزارت علوم و نمایندگان استان های سیل زده راهی را برای جوانان پیدا کند تا تبعیض به وجود نیاید، اقدام مناسبی است و از سوی دیگر *امکان تعویق کنکور وجود ندارد.*

لینک خبر

----------


## Neda98

چی شد ؟؟
قرار بود امروز تو مجلس بررسی بشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## reza333

> چی شد ؟؟
> قرار بود امروز تو مجلس بررسی بشه


تعویق امکانش نزدیک به صفره. وزارت علوم مخالف ، سنجش مخالف ، چند تا از نماینده های کمیسیون اموزش مخالف ، هیئت رئییسه مجلس مخالف ، 
فقط چند تا نماینده مناطق سیل زده اساسا دنبال تعویق هستن ، با مخالفین سرسختی که بالا گفتم ، احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تعویق امکانش نزدیک به صفره. وزارت علوم مخالف ، سنجش مخالف ، چند تا از نماینده های کمیسیون اموزش مخالف ، هیئت رئییسه مجلس مخالف ، 
> فقط چند تا نماینده مناطق سیل زده اساسا دنبال تعویق هستن ، با مخالفین سرسختی که بالا گفتم ، احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه.


پس مث تاثیر مثبت معدله
تازه اونموقع ک مخالف شدید تر بود باز صد رحمت به الان
فقط مونده به فشار بروبچ

----------


## aretmis

> تعویق امکانش نزدیک به صفره. وزارت علوم مخالف ، سنجش مخالف ، چند تا از نماینده های کمیسیون اموزش مخالف ، هیئت رئییسه مجلس مخالف ، 
> فقط چند تا نماینده مناطق سیل زده اساسا دنبال تعویق هستن ، با مخالفین سرسختی که بالا گفتم ، احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه.



من میرم این وزیر علوم رو میکشم اخرش
اه ادمم اینقدر سمج
خو موافقت کن دیگه

----------


## Dayi javad

*الان حکومتو عوض کنین زودتر ب نتیجه میرسین


تا امید داشتن ب این مسئولین جاکش*

----------


## حسین صادقی

کنکور عقب بیوفت نیس

----------


## f.a.l

چی شد آخر تف واقعا تف

----------


## tamanaviki

بچها لطفا همه ب صفحه اینستا وزیر علوم برین،همه موافقن الا این وزیرع،حالا آقای بطحایی استوری گذاشته ک همه راضین الا وزارت علوم، میخان سهمیه بدن..همه ب صفحه وزیر برین لطفا

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بچها لطفا همه ب صفحه اینستا وزیر علوم برین،همه موافقن الا این وزیرع،حالا آقای بطحایی استوری گذاشته ک همه راضین الا وزارت علوم، میخان سهمیه بدن..همه ب صفحه وزیر برین لطفا


لینکشو دارین؟

----------


## Xoloniloofar

چرا بچه هاي سيل زده بايد بخوان كه كنكور بيوفته عقب واقعا ؟ امروز رفتم آموزش و پرورش (مامانم اونجا كار ميكنه ) شهرمون همينطور ناخواسته شنيدم كه توي بخش آموزش داشتن درمورد اعمال سهميه سيل زده ها حرف ميزدن رفتم ازشون پرسيدم چي شده گفتن هيچي ميخوان به مناطق سيل زده سهميه بدم و شهر ما فقط دو بار بارندگي بدي داشته و اصن نميدونيم سيل چيه ولي اگه سهميه بدن ما هم چون تمام شهراي أطراف و حتي روستا هايي كه ١٠ دقيقه باهامون فاصله دارن سيل زدن سهميه ميگيريم و فقط خوزستان نيست كه اينا چجوري ميخوان سهميه بدن دقيقا كه ما هم شاملش ميشيم؟ حتي مني كه واسم مهم بود كنكور بيوفته عقب و اگه بتونن به بچه ها كمك كنن واسه كتاب يه لحظه خوشحال شدم كه قراره كشكي سهميه بگيريم

----------


## METTIX

وزیر اموزش پرورش توییت زده ک ما موافق تعویق کنکور هستیم ولی وزیر علوم نه 
میخوان سهمیه بدن ای خداااااااااااا
چراااااااااااااا
دو سال از زندگیم رفت

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> لینکشو دارین؟


https://www.instagram.com/p/BwRZcF2A...=1jlyimxf3eoy4

----------


## tamanaviki

> لینکشو دارین؟


صفحه شو بسته برین صفحه وزارت علوم،تو گوگل سرچ کنین بالا میاد

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> وزیر اموزش پرورش توییت زده ک ما موافق تعویق کنکور هستیم ولی وزیر علوم نه 
> میخوان سهمیه بدن ای خداااااااااااا
> چراااااااااااااا
> دو سال از زندگیم رفت


همین استاد بطحایی مخالف سرسخت تاثیر مثبت معدل بودن اگه اشتباه نکنم..ولی سیل فشارها رو نتونست تحمل کنه ..ینی در حقیقت کاره ای نیستن اینا ...اون بابا هم فقط اسمش بزرگه وزیر علوم 
وقتی همه موافقن این بابا حکم پلانکتون رو داره توی کارتون باب اسفنجی
در ضمن اگه طرح بره مجلس و رای بیاره تمومه ..این بابا کاری نمیتونه کنه ..رای اوردن طرح هم فقط و فقط حمایت نماینده هارو میخواد که وظیفه ماست بهشون فشار بیاریم...حداقل کاری که میتونین کنین اینه که به نماینده های استانتون پیام بدین و ازشون قول حمایت بگیرین ...بسیاری از نماینده ها بله رو دادن ...

----------


## Lara27

> بچه ها نگران نباشید وزیر اموزش وپرورش تا قبل اینکه طرح تعویق دوفوریتی بشه میتونسته مانع بشه الان که دوفرویتی شده و قراره تو صحن رای گیری بشه وزیر اموزش وپرورش هیچ کارست اتفاقا همین دیروز بخاطر موسسات آموزشی از مجلس کارت زرد گرفتند الان ایشون فقط جنگ روانی راه ناخته به تلاشتون ادامه بدید به نماینده ها زنگ بزنید تعویق حتمیه پیروزی با ماست نترسید سهمیه نمیدم شما فقط تلاش کنید....منم بخدا اگه سهمیه بدن بدبخت میشم برا همین موافق تعویقم


به نظرت چقد تعویق میدن؟؟

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

بچه ها نگران نباشید وزیر اموزش وپرورش تا قبل اینکه طرح تعویق دوفوریتی بشه میتونسته مانع بشه الان که دوفرویتی شده و قراره تو صحن رای گیری بشه وزیر اموزش وپرورش هیچ کارست اتفاقا همین دیروز بخاطر موسسات آموزشی از مجلس کارت زرد گرفتند الان ایشون فقط جنگ روانی راه ناخته به تلاشتون ادامه بدید به نماینده ها زنگ بزنید تعویق حتمیه پیروزی با ماست نترسید سهمیه نمیدم شما فقط تلاش کنید....منم بخدا اگه سهمیه بدن بدبخت میشم برا همین موافق تعویقم

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

ابجی جان نمیدونم بخدا منم مثل شما من بخدا دوساله پشت کنکورم امسال باید موفق شم اگر سهمیه بدن بدبخت میشیم واسه همین موافق تعوبقم..

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> به نظرت چقد تعویق میدن؟؟


هررقمی دلشون خواست نمیتونن بدن...
توی طرح گفته دوماه و اگر قطعی بشه مجبورن همینو انجام بدن...
مگه اینکه مخالفت بشه و بخوان بازبینی کنن...

----------


## Shah1n

هر اتفاقی میخواد بیفته بیفته
تعویق بیفته ضرر میکنیم
نیفته هم ضرر میکنیم
اگه بیفته تو زمان باقی مونده دیگه حوصله خوندن نمیمونه اونم تو گرمای تابستون بعد از یه سال خوندن مداوم
اگرم نیفته سهمیه ها به .... مون میدن
حالا موندم بگم بیفته یا نیفته
به حال که ضرر میکنیم
خدا خودش به خیر بگذرونه

----------


## _Scorpion_

مهم زمانش نیس مهم اینه سهمیه ندن

----------


## Amirkhan21

الان حتما باید یا سهمیه بدن یا تعویق بندازن؟ممکنه هیچ کدومش نیوفته؟

----------


## Shah1n

> الان حتما باید با سهمیه بدن یا تعویق بندازن؟ممکنه هیچ کدومش نیوفته؟


خداکنه هیچکدومش نیوفته
تو ایران باید گفت واسه هر کاری که نکردین دستتون درد نکنه

----------


## Accident

اگر تعویق نیفته باید سهمیه بدن تا دهن مستضعفین رو ببندن...

----------


## diorbear

> اگر تعویق نیفته باید سهمیه بدن تا دهن مستضعفین رو ببندن...


دهن مستضعفین؟یعنی اهدای سهمیه به 96 درصد جمعیت کنکوری ها؟!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> وزیر اموزش پرورش توییت زده ک ما موافق تعویق کنکور هستیم ولی وزیر علوم نه 
> میخوان سهمیه بدن ای خداااااااااااا
> چراااااااااااااا
> دو سال از زندگیم رفت


سهمیه رو دادن یا هنوز امیدی هست؟

----------


## Lara27

> هررقمی دلشون خواست نمیتونن بدن...
> توی طرح گفته دوماه و اگر قطعی بشه مجبورن همینو انجام بدن...
> مگه اینکه مخالفت بشه و بخوان بازبینی کنن...


وای خدا دوماه عالیه

----------


## Lara27

> دهن مستضعفین؟یعنی اهدای سهمیه به 96 درصد جمعیت کنکوری ها؟!


در واقع همون 4% باقی مونده سود میکنن. 96% با هم رقابت میکنن 4% هم با هم :/

----------


## naazanin

بطحایی میگه قراره سهمیه بدن بدون اینکه از ظرفیت پذیرش بقیه کم بشه !!!
چطوری؟ینی تعداد زیادی دانشجو رو بچپونن تو یه کلاس؟ ینی شانس قبولی همه ی بچه ها میره بالا ؟ واقعا منطقیه ؟ 
ینی بالا بریم پایین بیایم اینا عشق سهمیه دارنا ! منتظرن یه بهونه ای پیدا کنن سهمیه بدن : ))

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> بطحایی میگه قراره سهمیه بدن بدون اینکه از ظرفیت پذیرش بقیه کم بشه !!!
> چطوری؟ینی تعداد زیادی دانشجو رو بچپونن تو یه کلاس؟ ینی شانس قبولی همه ی بچه ها میره بالا ؟ واقعا منطقیه ؟ 
> ینی بالا بریم پایین بیایم اینا عشق سهمیه دارنا ! منتظرن یه بهونه ای پیدا کنن سهمیه بدن : ))


بزرگواران انگا از کیسه خلیفه میبخشن..
منتظرن تقی به توقی بخوره یه سهمیه رو کنن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بطحایی میگه قراره سهمیه بدن بدون اینکه از ظرفیت پذیرش بقیه کم بشه !!!
> چطوری؟ینی تعداد زیادی دانشجو رو بچپونن تو یه کلاس؟ ینی شانس قبولی همه ی بچه ها میره بالا ؟ واقعا منطقیه ؟ 
> ینی بالا بریم پایین بیایم اینا عشق سهمیه دارنا ! منتظرن یه بهونه ای پیدا کنن سهمیه بدن : ))


همیشه همینو میگن ک دهن معمولیا رو ببندن
سهمیه بدن از پارسال بدتره وضع
باید همه ی درسا 100 بزنیم بلکه پزشکی یه ناکجاآبادی بیاریم

----------

